# At what age can puppy start Schutzhund



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

Brody is 8 months old and has been going to obedience classes since 3 months old. He's doing really well, can sit/stay down/stay with distractions around etc, but lately I've been interested in going beyond basic classes and getting into more advanced work. I don't really know that much about the sport but was wondering whether he's too young for this still? When do dogs typically transition into training for the sport? Thanks!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Short answer "whenever you want"

Some start at 8 weeks. Some prefer to let the puppy be a puppy till a year. Both methods work, so I don't think there is a right or wrong answer


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

8 months is a great age to start. If you are interested find a Schutzhund club, go and observe, and set up an evaluation for Brody. They will be evaluating his nerve and drives moreso than his obedience.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Definitely not too young. There are training exercises for every age in Schutzhund whether it's puppy stuff (rag work for those who do it, scent work, inductive sit/down, attention), adolescent stuff (beginning "hold" training, exercises out of motion, beginning bite work), etc etc etc - the point is, it's never too early to start 

I would find a club in your area and get in touch with the TD (Training Director) or president and tell them about your puppy, come down and bring the puppy for an evaluation, and talk to them about training.

8 months is definitely not too early, most people start at 8-10 weeks! so definitely go check out some clubs in your area.

Good luck!


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks guys!! I'll google info about clubs in my area. I think observing a class first is a great idea.


----------

